# outpost fishing in canada



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2008)

does anybody know of a outpost in canada thas reasonable where you can take a family either fly in or boat in ...fish for pike walleye small mouth ect around 700.00 us for 5 or 7 days where we do are own cooking cleans ect Not a lodge to pricey , we went to alaska for 4000.00 (4 of us)do it your self it was great ...


----------

